# CHocolate Coating Brands



## Usman_chef (Jul 28, 2021)

what would be the rank of following coating brands? currently i use valrhona feves, to cop up with Honourable market, need 4-5 professionals experience.


CallebautCacao BarryGuittardBelcoladeValhrona

Tcho ChocolateCordilleraFelchlin


----------



## jcakes (Feb 18, 2007)

Coating chocolate, not couveture, right?

We use Felchlin in house to dip cheesecake pops and coat cookies with. People like the taste, it's easy to handle (we use the coins, not the bucket - the white bucket has a tendency to caramelize on the bottom with repeated use) and I don't have to temper chocolate just to dip cheesecake.

I used Cacao Barry but the plastic buckets were problematic because if someone forgot to turn off the heat under the pail, the bucket would melt. So really it's user error


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Usman_chef said:


> what would be the rank of following coating brands? currently i use valrhona feves, to cop up with Honourable market, need 4-5 professionals experience.
> 
> 
> CallebautCacao BarryGuittardBelcoladeValhrona
> ...


I like callebaut 811.
Add cocoa butter to thin it if needed and uns pure choc liquor if I want a stronger darker choc.


----------



## sweetly (Mar 8, 2016)

Usman_chef said:


> what would be the rank of following coating brands? currently i use valrhona feves, to cop up with Honourable market, need 4-5 professionals experience.
> 
> 
> CallebautCacao BarryGuittardBelcoladeValhrona
> ...


Callebaut is good-mid range to high quality chocolate depending on what you get. I use their semi-chocolate bark for dipping strawberries. Especially, during valentines day and I get some many compliments on the taste. It also, doesn't bloom and have a good look. Also, it's fairly easy to get your hands on.


----------

